# Nov. midwest show question?



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

I've got my portable drag strip finished (1/8th mile). Would any of you who attend be interested in playing on it if I bring it to the show? If enough people are interested maybe we could have a race. I might even be able to provide a few small prizes. The classes I have in mind would be stock based classes, no expensive stuff. I figure we could save the hotrods for exhibition runs and braging rights. I'll have to check with the guy who runs the show to see if we can for sure. I know most of you go for the great deals so I wouldn't start the racing until like noon or something so you have time to shop first, but on the same hand I wanna make sure we get out of there on time too. Let me know what you think?


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Hey Craig,
How about running it in a hotel room the night before? Maybe 2 adjoining rooms?? Kelly is gonna want to leave around noon & I won't get to stay & play. Bummer. 

Just imagine the smell of burning rubber floating down the hall! And the cheers & jeers. People will wonder what you're up to!

--FCB


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Hmmm. I didn't even think about that. That could be fun, provided we don't get tossed out. How much were those rooms?


----------



## Mister Coney (Apr 27, 2005)

*portable drag strip*

Hello,

How far are you from Detroit, MI. We would love to have your portable drag strip track at our event!

WHAT: 9TH DETROIT, MI VINTAGE SLOT CAR CLUB SWAP MEET
WHERE: LIVONIA HOLIDAY INN - 17123 LAUREL PARK DRIVE N 48152-2647
WHEN: SUNDAY, NOVEMBER 06, 2005 9:00 AM-1:00 PM

COMPLETE DETAILS, DIRECTIONS & SECURE MAILING LIST:
http://www.mrconey.com/vintage_slotcar_club/detroit.html

Thank you.

Mister Coney


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Probably about a 4hr. drive for us approx. How much for floor space? Extra helper?


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Craig,
We always get a room at the Midwest Show. That would be half of it. 
Here's the hotel's web site:

http://www.ichotelsgroup.com/h/d/hi/1/en/hd/matil

I think a room usually runs about $90 with tax. I don't know if they'd charge more for adjoining or not.

--FCB


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Who knows the date for the midewest slot show....I have sent two seperate EM and heard nothing back?

--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

John, Bud's has all the upcoming shows and phone numbers listed. Maybe they'll answer the phone.

http://www.homestead.com/budshocars/July-05SHOWSCHEDULE.htm

Can't wait 'til Oct 30th...


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

*Drag racing classes*

The classes will be:

Stock JLTO: silicon tires and wheelie bars allowed everything else stock

Stock Xtraction: silicon tires allowed everything else stock.

Modified Tjet/Jlto: blue/yellow superII or blue/white jlto magnets. Armature no less than 5.0 ohms. everything else unrestricted. traction magnets allowed.

Unlimited: h.o. based slotcar parts only. inline or pancake motors any wire/ohms any magnets that fit. must resemble an actual car

Hopefully we'll have time to run them all. :dude:


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

SCJ said:


> Who knows the date for the midewest slot show....I have sent two seperate EM and heard nothing back?
> 
> 13 November 2005.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Thanks NUT!!!!


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

No problem, looking forward to seeing you there. Randy.


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

*Pinks!*

AFXnut suggested we do our own version of Pinks. Anybody else interested? I think it sounds kinda cool. Anybody who's unfamiliar with pinks, winner gets the losers car. We race 3 out of 5 or 2 out of 3 and negotiate car lengths to make the races more fair if the cars are uneven.


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

I'm having a computer issue right now, so if any of you need to contact me either call or give me a private message here.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

What are the usual times for the Midwest Slot Show? I'm planning to head over there in November. Also, will there be a swap meet there?


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

IT'S ALL SWAPMEET...YOU'LL FLIP!!!

Nov. 13th, Illinois, Midwest Slot Car Show, Matteson Holiday Inn, Matteson, IL, Located along I-57 and Lincoln Highway., 10am-2pm, Adm. $3, Under 12 Free, Tables $30 mail, $35 Day of the Show, Floor Rights $25, For more information, contact Mike Dore at (847) 515-7832.


--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------

